# this is my new Meat Boer for my Breeding program!



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

All comments welcome.. thanks


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

What kind of diet would you guys recommend??


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Does he have Kiko in him?


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes I believe..


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I think he has Savannah in him he is big and I would love to have a buck of his size for my experienced girls, congrats, how much does he way


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW! Looks good!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

He's got some nice brisket!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice square fella!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think he looks great! High quality hay and grain is what our bucks get. They get a 16% grain and about 1lb each a day.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He looks awesome! Maybe some Spanish? I believe their horns look like that.. He sure is a big boy!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

YUMMY BRISKET!!!! I'm getting hungry  
How old is he?


----------

